# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > سوال: تونل زدن - Tunneling

## V0R73X

سلام.
میخواستم بدونم آیا کسی آموزش کاملی درباره مبحث Tunneling سراغ داره؟ اینکه کلا چی هست و چطور میشه بین پروتوکل ها تونل زد و...
انگلیسی هم باشه مهم نیست.
ممنونم.

----------


## aram_2

شما دو تا مطلب رو بخونید یکی بحث IPSec و دوم بحث MPLS رو .درباره این روش هم خلاصه بگم  فرستنده  وگیرنده که قابلیت پشتیبانی از این روشها رو دارن بسته های شما رو داخل بسته های قانونی می ذارن و به گیرنده تحویل میدن.در ایران چون ما فیلترینگ رو داریم بالطبع عبور ترافیک های فیلتر شده مجاز نیست حالا شما با این روشها بین خودتون و یه واسط تونل می زنید و اون واسط وقتی ترافیک شما رو گرفت به مقصد می فرسته ودر راه برگشت هم دوباره واسط میگیره و ترافیک قانونی رو به شما تحویل میده.معمولا استفاده از یه نرم افزار کلاینت نیاز که بتونه رمزگشایی کنه.البته تو روش MPLS بین روترها این تونل زده میشه.اما تو IPSec بین host ها هم تونل زده میشه.

----------


## V0R73X

سلام. میدونم که خیلی دیر دارم جواب میدم ولی خیلی سرم شلوغ بود این اواخر...
من خیلی تو وب گشتم ولی هیچ جا روشی برای تونل ردن پیدا نکردم. با خوندن  پست های بالا و ویکیپدیا فهمیدم تونل کردن چی هست، و اینکه یه پروتکل مخصوص برای اینکار وجود داره، PPTP، ولی حالا میخوام بدونم  چطور باید اینکار رو کرد؟
مثلا به زبان برنامه نویسی داریم، چطور با این زبان برنامه نویسی تونل  بزنیم؟ یا اگر هم ربطی به برنامه نویسی نداره و با cmd انجام میشه میخوام  بدونم چطور و کدوم دستور؟

----------


## aram_2

من MPLS رو نمی گم .خواستید اون رو مفصل تو پستی توضیح میدم. اما برای اینکار ما چهار تا پروتکل داریم.

 PPTP L2TP IPsec SOCKS
 مورد اول که بیشتر ما ازش استفاده می کنیم به این صورته که شما یه نرم  افزار مثل Open*** رو دانلود می کنی و بعد از اینکه به نت وصل شدی با این  نرم افزار به سرور *** متصل میشی بعد ترافیک از طریق این نرم افزار به سرور  *** و از اونجا به مقصد نهایی میره.نکته اینجا رو بگم که شما باید آدرس  proxy مرورگر وب خودت رو و برنامه هایی که می خوان به نت وصل بشن رو به  ادرسی که اون نرم افزار میده  بدید.
مورد دوم هم با اولی یکسانه اما مخصوص سیسکو هست.هر دو تاشون تو لایه 2 هستن.
IPsec تو لایه سوم هستش و تو دو تا مد هست..البته این روش به کد کردن و افزایش امنیت هم کمک می کنه.در اصل به همین منظوره.
با برنامه نویسی هم میتونی اما وقت گیره و اذیت میشی.شما می تونی یه سرور  داشته باشی که همون روش اول رو با برنامه نویسی پیاده سازی کنی.اما خب برای  کار راه انداختن گزینه اول خیلی بهتره و خوب.
http://compnetworking.about.com/od/***/l/aa030103a.htm

----------

